# Are wings worth having?



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

I am thinking about getting some wings but for 3-400 are they worth it? 
8' poly straight blade


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

fallcreek;1195368 said:


> I am thinking about getting some wings but for 3-400 are they worth it?
> 8' poly straight blade


Anything that can increase Production is worth it......Increased Production = More Money...payup......


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

abso-bloody-lutely

wait, what plow?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

If you have access to a welder, why not spend half as much and put Pro Wings on it?


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

I use wings on my 7.5 they're a must have for me, however be careful if you're in TN, wet heavy snow will put a major load on your truck in terms of tranny and front end etc.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

are tbe wings western has for the pro plus are they worth it?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

if you charge by the hour then not so much but if you charge per push then you need them


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

What brand?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1195556 said:


> What brand?


Boss..........:laughing:..


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Matson Snow;1195565 said:


> Boss..........:laughing:..


Well, in that case, definitely worth having! I was looking more for the make of his plow though, smartass. :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1195571 said:


> Well, in that case, definitely worth having! I was looking more for the make of his plow though, *smartass.* :laughing:


Thank You..:laughing:...He did say 8 Foot Poly..So i guess it could be Meyer, Western..Doe's Boss or Fisher Make an 8 Foot Poly?....


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

You have a ploy blade? I wsa looking at wings and so far all the ones I have found say not recomended for poly blades, I guess it puts stress on the ploy and breaks it, I would like to know if there are any that are for apoly, or can they all be used?


----------



## hightop (Oct 3, 2010)

I was gonna say the same thing reading thru this thread, but you beat me to it. I don't think you can use them on poly plows either,


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1195377 said:


> abso-bloody-lutely


yes. Yes. YES.

I moved from a truck with a Blizzard 810 to a skidsteer with a 8' straight blade, chasing mowhawks from the wingless straight is a nightmare compared to running the 810 (granted the wings are more complex than a basic straight with fixed wings but I imagine the effects are similar). I will say that going 'back to basics' so to speak has improved my skill as a plower, I find myself planning my pushes more with a straight blade than the 810.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

depends





do you want to make money?

or do you want to chase your tail while everyone around you makes money?


your choice.

25 to 30% productivity gain easy.

for a couple hundred bucks, it's a slam dunk.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I added pro-wings to my blade after the first push this season and will never run a straight blade with out them.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

For heavy wet snow it would be extra hard on the plow and truck

Clean up is excellent. My wings came in tonight hopefully i can get them on tomorrow


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

You will only wonder why you didn't do it sooner.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

We had some pretty wet, heavy snow last month and I found myself running around *exclusively* in BucketBlade.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Put some pro wings on one of my straight blades. 8' Fisher MMI. Only modification I did is weld a piece of light tubing to the back and run it down to the rubber to support the rubber from bending back. Every set of pro wings I have seen around town are bend damn near straight. Anyway, makes a world of difference. I run an 8611 power plow and like already mentioned above I find myself in scoop mode ALOT. Also, I find the pro wings actually do a better job of cleaning the lot than my 8611. I think it's due to the fact that the rubber is squeegeeing the ground and my 8611 has 3 pieces of cutting edge trying to be on the same plane. Plus when you get out there 11' there are too many inconsistencies in the surface.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Dr Who;1195592 said:


> You have a ploy blade? I wsa looking at wings and so far all the ones I have found say not recomended for poly blades, I guess it puts stress on the ploy and breaks it, I would like to know if there are any that are for apoly, or can they all be used?


There are quite a few guys running wings on their poly blades with no ill effects, myself included. Mine is pushed by a skid and moves mountains.


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

it is a meyers on a f350 srw 7.3


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

In my opinion, I plowed for several years with a Western straight blade, and it moved snow from one area to another. After a few years, I added pro wings to it, and swore I would never be without them again.









I then upgraded to a power plow and again, will never plow with a fixed straight blade again. Wings are a MUST.

















The bottom line is this: Adding wings to your plow will make you more productive, and allow you to earn more money in the same or less time than it took before. payup


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Yes sir*

We run them on all our plows. Easily increases production by 30% as stated above. We've been using them for 15 years I bet.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Buy them. I don't leave home without them. Lots of guys run poly plows with wings. There have been a couple threads with pics on some past installations guys have done. When you run wings you do have to be more careful when approaching curbs and no ramming piles. They will get bent up.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You can't afford not to run them with a straight blade, huge increase in productivity.
As far as the Poly goes they don't recommend them because one of the attachment point goes through the board being Poly it will put through and left a big hole behind. So you need to great creative to mount them. Just take your time and lay things out, tac, check fits and then stitch it up. There's a good deal on the forums about this and a pile of pictures. Before I started I spent the time to see what other guys had done and came up with a plan to mount mine. 
I went with ProWings mainly because of cost, they were $205.00 including shipping in the fall. I've heard they bend easy when you hit something like a curb. I decided to add some strengthening ribs along the outer edges of the wing to help keep the bending and edges from getting rolled over. I have tagged a curb with them and my for-thought did prevent rolling the edge.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

fallcreek;1195850 said:


> it is a meyers on a f350 srw 7.3


If this was directed toward me, I was talking about my other blade that is pushed by a Cat 252. Everything is in my signature.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree that wings are much better for collecting trails but we have a lot of lots where we push up over the curbs and it looks really nice and clean. wouldn't be able to do that with fixed wings.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

BUFF;1196037 said:


> You can't afford not to run them with a straight blade, huge increase in productivity.
> As far as the Poly goes they don't recommend them because one of the attachment point goes through the board being Poly it will put through and left a big hole behind. So you need to great creative to mount them. Just take your time and lay things out, tac, check fits and then stitch it up. There's a good deal on the forums about this and a pile of pictures. Before I started I spent the time to see what other guys had done and came up with a plan to mount mine.
> I went with ProWings mainly because of cost, they were $205.00 including shipping in the fall. I've heard they bend easy when you hit something like a curb. I decided to add some strengthening ribs along the outer edges of the wing to help keep the bending and edges from getting rolled over. I have tagged a curb with them and my for-thought did prevent rolling the edge.


I gotta say...Thats some Nice Looking Work....A+++ For You....:salute:....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Matson Snow;1196552 said:


> I gotta say...Thats some Nice Looking Work....A+++ For You....:salute:....


Thanks for the complament, I take pride in my work and it's good to have skills.
Buff


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

Going to try them. Just order the pro wings alot cheaper than meyers.

Buff- Awesome job
I am going to use some 4" channel between the ribs- had some laying around
but can you take a closer picture of the last rib and how you attached them? Also I thought about bolting the brackets to last rib or is it better to weld them IYO?


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I was deciding whether to make the Boss wings fit my Hiniker straight or buy the Hiniker box ends.

I think plow companies should design a little curve in the end of straight blade, like hybrid between a Hiniker scoop plow & a straight blade. I think this would be a good compromise between v-plow or straight blade & wings. Now, I just need a patent...


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

I run the pro wings for about 6 years now and I have a small 20 ton arbor press that makes them straight again. As I have to push snow over curbs all night. the next day I pop them off and about 10 min in the press I have them ready for the next snow fall. I plow a 7 acre lot and I could not plow with straight blades again.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fallcreek;1196638 said:


> Going to try them. Just order the pro wings alot cheaper than meyers.
> 
> Buff- Awesome job
> I am going to use some 4" channel between the ribs- had some laying around
> but can you take a closer picture of the last rib and how you attached them? Also I thought about bolting the brackets to last rib or is it better to weld them IYO?


Hope these pics show you what you're looking for.
The added rib support on the top mount was put in place before the cross brace and upper mount. 
If you intend to use the channel instead of the angle and flat bar (red lines) keep in mind you have to be able to pull the pin (2nd Pic) for the wing. I thought about using that approach but by the time you have a piece of channel to allow the pin to go in and out it ends up being pretty big and heavy. The way I approached this the pin just clears the angle iron cross brace and you can do it with gloves on. 
You should plan on spending a soild 5-6hrs for the install, between cutting, fitting/grinding checking fits..... you'll be there for a while.

It you bolt the two mounts to the rib you need to remove the board to gain access to the nut or bolt. I recommend welding them on, if the bend/break cut them off and replace.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

i have also been concidering the wings..does anyone have an 8ft strait blade western unimount they'd like to share some pics with me???

i know the western wings say only the pro plus models can accept them, i have the 8ft. pro... i have a welder and would be willing to customize, but which set of wings should i go with? willing to spend the extra money if the western wings are stronger/better in any way..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

monson770;1196819 said:


> i have also been concidering the wings..does anyone have an 8ft strait blade western unimount they'd like to share some pics with me???
> 
> i know the western wings say only the pro plus models can accept them, i have the 8ft. pro... i have a welder and would be willing to customize, but which set of wings should i go with? willing to spend the extra money if the western wings are stronger/better in any way..


You can probably poach some of what I've done or what other guys have done to work on your Western. If you want shoot some Pics and show dimensions between the two outer ribs and maybe I can come up with something that would work.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

i tried them this year and they are well worth it. I have a large parking lot that used to take 2-2.5 hours with a 8'' straight blade and I added wings to a 7'6'' Boss I bought this year and it takes me 1.5 hours now, literally shaved an hour of time off. You moved piles so much more, less run-off and wider blade....we took on more work and are making more $$


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

Buff , I see what you me if I use channel as far as pin removal and placement. Did you use any shielding against the poly while welding? Did you add extra bracing to the mounts that are welded to the last rib?
And it is hard to believe that adding 2' will shave off 1hr or more in a big area.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

I have 20-22 customers depending on the storm. Last year without my wings I was running 6 hours in 8". last storm was 14" and I did my route in 3.5 hours.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=106399&highlight=wings+out+of+aluminum&page=4

Built them out of stock I had laying around.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fallcreek;1197129 said:


> Buff , I see what you me if I use channel as far as pin removal and placement. Did you use any shielding against the poly while welding? Did you add extra bracing to the mounts that are welded to the last rib?
> And it is hard to believe that adding 2' will shave off 1hr or more in a big area.


I used a piece of sheet metal to protect the poly.

The two mounts on the outer rib were straight out of the box, they're 3/8" thick and I ended up cutting off about 1 1/2" of them to get a clean look.

Something you may want to consider is putting some Plow Markers on them, the first storm I didn't have them on and was questioning myself constantly. I put some on for the second storm and really like having them.

I also took a piece of 1/4" X 2" flat bar and used it to sandwich the rubber edge to the wing.
The bar stock is the same length as the rubber edge is wide. The idea of a couple of carriage bolts holding the rubber on is not a good one. Use a square file to get a square hole for the carriage bolts or just use a hex head bolt instead.

The width defiantly helps, but's it's the 22 degree angle they run on that increases your efficiency. Now you have scooping ability which makes all the difference.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Without a doubt. Get the aftermarket wings, there only about $250 and worth every last cent. Once you use them you wont go back to a strait blade again.

We use them on all of our plows and clean ups are so much quicker. Last year we purchased a Wideout with power wings. HOLLY BAT WINGS! After using that thing I hated going back to my after market wings, so we bought another wideout plow this season. This blade is rediculously easy to use and stupid fast.


----------



## stewartsrepair (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a 7.5 poly pro the wings due help alot but they due cut groves into the plastic try too place some thing on the edge were they meet the plow


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

I owned a western first that I put pro wings on. It took a couple of bends before you learned the "touch", then they were the best things ever. Now, with my boss and boss wings(a little pricey) its the best combo I've ever used. IMHO I get done alot faster than my buddy with a Vblade. Think about how narrow your v blade gets in scoop mode. My str8 blade with wings gather and hold great. The windrolling is better too as you can roll, without any spillage, a wider swatch. My .02


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I use the Western wings on my Western 8.5' MVP all of the time.

It really cuts down on wasted runs, and lets you put the snow piles right where you want them (little runoff to the side). It's great for keeping the banks on the sides down to keep the drifting down as much as possible.

The only negative is when you're doing long straight runs where you want to throw the snow off to the side as far as possible, as the wing will interfer with that a bit, but not too much. I just put the blade in a very slight V position when I want to do that.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

see for yourself:

http://www.youtube.com/user/protouchllc?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/J-72IX9fFUI


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

When I did commercial about 75-80% of my work was subbing for someone else. I mentioned wanting to add pro-wings to my 7.5 meyer to speed things up a bit. I said how about 5 bucks an hour more? He said no, I don't think they would make much difference. So I never got any. Oh well his loss. I think he still would have come out ahead. I really wanted them for my own accounts, but thought it would be stupid to have them and stop to take them off when subbing, and I wasn't going to put the extra wear and tear on my truck for essentially less pay (less hours). If your doing per push or seasonal I would say absolutely get them.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Just look at this thread. . . 100% positive for wings. I run them too and wouldn't do without them.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

are the pro wings easy to take on and off though? 

i'm pretty sure the western wings that don't "fit " my plow are just a simple "pin in" design, are the pro wings bolted on or pinned in?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

monson770;1200893 said:


> are the pro wings easy to take on and off though?
> 
> i'm pretty sure the western wings that don't "fit " my plow are just a simple "pin in" design, are the pro wings bolted on or pinned in?


ProWings are held on by three pins, pretty easy to take on and off.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

awesome, thanx buff.

i'm gonna go get some of these wings, i'm sure fromt he amazingly posotive responds i won't be dis-apointed


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm curious to how you guys drilled or torched the hole in plow? I went shopping today and could not find a drill bit bigger than 1" and the hole is suppose to be 1 1/8". 1" drill bit is a big bit, I'm wondering if torching a hole is easiest?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

chris_morrison;1201404 said:


> I'm curious to how you guys drilled or torched the hole in plow? I went shopping today and could not find a drill bit bigger than 1" and the hole is suppose to be 1 1/8". 1" drill bit is a big bit, I'm wondering if torching a hole is easiest?


Hole Saw (Bi Metal type), run it at a low RPM and use WD-40 or something for lube.

The thing will want to grab so a Drill motor with a extra handle is the was to go. If not watch out it will take you.


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

Chris, I was just working on installing my ProWings today. I was stumped on the drill bit question for a bit myself and then just decided to use a hole saw. Easier on the drill and your arm. Cheaper than buying a huge drill bit too.


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

Buff
Will I need to add a reinforcing bushing in the hole in poly ?
Anyone have clips showing the same plow while plowing with and without the wings? Just wondering 
Still waiting for mine to come in


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fallcreek;1201586 said:


> Buff
> Will I need to add a reinforcing bushing in the hole in poly ?
> Anyone have clips showing the same plow while plowing with and without the wings? Just wondering
> Still waiting for mine to come in


No need for a bushing, the pin that goes through the board really doesn't make contact with the wing, it's simply clearance. The pin engages on the 1/4" flat bar stock I have on mine.

One thing you're going to want to keep in mind when you're dealing with this area is make sure you have plenty of extra clearance for the hitch pin. The kit comes with some big flat washers, use three of these per as spacers before you weld the steel plate in position. The reason for this is the poly shrinks was it gets cold and expands when it's warm. Uhm sound familiar......... But seriously if you do the install in a warm shop and go to put the wings on when it's cold you'll be amazed by the difference in the fit.
If you can't get three of the big washers in place as spacers don't sweat it and use two. You can grind some material off the wing in the area to get more of the mounting pin to go through the board. While I was doing my install there was some minor fitting needed to get the wing to fit the way I felt it needed to. It comes with retro fitting and custom stuff.
Just take your time and check things as you go, just tac weld, fit, check and before you burn it in check it again.


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

wideout;1195439 said:


> if you charge by the hour then not so much but if you charge per push then you need them


+1

Message lengthened to 10 characters....


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

Buff-
Will I need to worry about getting the right angle forward for the wings or will they line up themselves up at the right angle? If i understand you right I need to drill the hole through the poly and the brace, then place the pin through both add three washers and put the lock on the pin, then adjust the metal brace snug to washer add tac in place. Also what will be the best thing to start with when I start to put them on?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fallcreek;1202943 said:


> Buff-
> Will I need to worry about getting the right angle forward for the wings or will they line up themselves up at the right angle? If i understand you right I need to drill the hole through the poly and the brace, then place the pin through both add three washers and put the lock on the pin, then adjust the metal brace snug to washer add tac in place. Also what will be the best thing to start with when I start to put them on?


You got it.

Don't fret about the angle they'll find the place they want to be on their own.

They directions are laid out pretty good and easy to follow, start on the bottom outer mount, then the upper and finally the one that goes through the board. As you work your way through it just tac weld don't be in a rush to get it done.

One of the guys in Colorado gave me a tip about the rubber edges, do not lay them over the steel cutting edge on the plow. This may sound bizarre but by doing so there's no flex in the rubber and it will tear. I trimmed mine to fit against the cutting edge with a Sawsall and they don't really leave anything behind when plowing.

Go here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84803&page=62 and scroll down to post 1235 it should make what I just said clear as mud


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

Okay
Liked the deer head pic lol.
So start off on a flat surface set the wing up next to the plow and place the bottom mount mark and tac. Or do I need to have a little down pressure on the wing when I mark for the mount?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fallcreek;1203011 said:


> Okay
> Liked the deer head pic lol.
> So start off on a flat surface set the wing up next to the plow and place the bottom mount mark and tac. Or do I need to have a little down pressure on the wing when I mark for the mount?


You have me a little lost, do you have the wings yet and have you read the instructions?


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

one word- YES!! :bluebounc


----------



## mwadeson (Nov 29, 2010)

PerfiCut Inc.;1197783 said:


> Without a doubt. Get the aftermarket wings, there only about $250 and worth every last cent. Once you use them you wont go back to a strait blade again.
> 
> We use them on all of our plows and clean ups are so much quicker. Last year we purchased a Wideout with power wings. HOLLY BAT WINGS! After using that thing I hated going back to my after market wings, so we bought another wideout plow this season. This blade is rediculously easy to use and stupid fast.


on your wideout do the wings ever gets iced up and not want to work we are looking at getting one but that is the question i had in the design


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

No I do not have them yet. Be here friday


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can put Tenco Wings on a pick-up?


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

Wings Finally here! Let the fun begin


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

wideout;1195439 said:


> if you charge by the hour then not so much but if you charge per push then you need them


Amen to this. Why put more strain on your truck when you are getting paid hourly. If it's your gig and you get paid per job, I can see it as a definite benefit.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

You charge more per hour because you move more if its a by the hour bid. I got in the same argument yesterday because the new company I plow for wont use anything but standard buckets on the loaders. All the people I see that operate this way are gypsy snowplowers holding accounts only for a few years.


----------

